# SATA RAID10 on X7DWE



## TTABKATA (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello,

Can someone tell me is it possible to install FreeBSD in software SATA RAID10 4x2TB on Supermicro X7DWE? What version to use? And idea how to do it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sylhouette (Oct 28, 2011)

The best version would be FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE.

What do you mean with software sata and raid 10.


regards
Johan


----------



## TTABKATA (Oct 31, 2011)

My idea is to use 4x2TB in RAID10 on Supermicro X7DWE with FreeBSD 8.2 for file server and FTP. Now I have 3x2TB WD2001FASS and my plans are to buy one different model with same specification. Maybe this model: WD2002FAEX. Can this motherboard see 2TB drives? Whether there will be a problem from the fact that are different models?

Regards.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 4, 2011)

FreeBSD up to 8.x include ataraid subsystem, supporting software RAIDs. It should support RAID10, but it is quite old and I haven't tested it for some time, including with volumes above 2TB. FreeBSD 9.0 that is RC1 now and should be released in about a month includes new graid software RAID implementation, that definitely supports RAID10 and 2TB disks. Disks above 2TB are not supported by Intel RAID BIOS now at all, but 2TB and below should not be a problem.

Different disk models should not be a problem, but if their size or performance differ, you may get limited to smaller ones.


----------

